# Eigenen FTP Server erstellen



## rapthor (23. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich in JAVA seinen eigenen FTP Server zu erstellen, der dann von außen sichtbar ist? Wenigstens so lange, wie das JAVA Programm natürlich läuft, wollte ich so eine Möglichkeit schaffen.


----------



## Icewind (23. Jan 2005)

sicher ist dies möglich musst nur das FTProtokoll selber implementieren oder suchen ob schon eine existiert...


----------



## rapthor (23. Jan 2005)

Und wie in etwa sieht eine Implementierung des FTP Protokolls aus?


----------



## Icewind (23. Jan 2005)

hier steht alles was du wissen musst: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc959.html


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Jan 2005)

Hier hat sich schon maö jemand die Mühe gemacht, vieleicht hilft es ja: http://www.mycgiserver.com/~ranab/ftp/


----------



## niemand (23. Jan 2005)

Ansonsten glaube ich, mich zu erinnern, dass beim BuHa-CoCo (CodingContest) vor einem oder zwei Jahren ein solches Projekt dabei war.

cu


----------

